# Duns Scotus & William of Ockham



## Casey (Apr 22, 2008)

What are the two most important works of these theologians? Could you recommend one (primary source) book for each that contain selections from these works (in English!)? Thanks!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Apr 22, 2008)

Here is a thread on Scotus which may be helpful:

http://www.puritanboard.com/f29/works-john-duns-scotus-29167/


----------



## Casey (Apr 22, 2008)

Yeah, I saw that thread and already bookmarked the work of Scotus that you found on the Internet. In terms of putzing around on Amazon to find decent readers for these two men, I haven't been very successful.


----------



## DTK (Apr 22, 2008)

CaseyBessette said:


> What are the two most important works of these theologians? Could you recommend one (primary source) book for each that contain selections from these works (in English!)? Thanks!


I will be happy to direct you to two works by William of Ockham that have been published (somewhat recently) as an English translation, but I am not making any claim that either of these should be classified as among his most important works. Both of these are from the series, _Cambridge Texts in the History of Political Thought_. I think you can purchase these on Amazon.

William of Ockham, _A Short Discourse on the Tyrannical Government_, trans. John Kilcullen (Cambridge: Cambridge University Press, 1992), 215 pages.

William of Ockham, _A Letter to the Friars Minor and Other Writings_, trans. John Kilcullen (Cambridge: Cambridge University Press, 1995), 393 pages.

You might want to acquire this book - Paul Vincent Spade, _The Cambridge Companion to Ockham_ (Cambridge: Cambridge University Press, 1999), 420 pages.

These are books from my own library.

DTK


----------



## Casey (Apr 22, 2008)

Thank you -- is there one in particular you would recommend out of the three?


----------

